# HDR Efex Pro - Preset does not appear



## Paul Spence

I have loaded HDR Efex Pro but when I choose "Export" the NIK Software "HDR Efex Pro" preset does not appear as an option.
My Plug In Manager however says "HDR Efex Pro" is installed and running.
Any ideas on how to activate the plugin?


----------



## sizzlingbadger

You should see something like my attached screen shot...


----------



## Paul Spence

Hi Guru. Thanks for the reply. My problem is that when I hit "export" and this "screen" appears I do not have the "Nik Software" option. Which is odd because my Plugin Manager says that HDR fx Pro is insatlled and operating.


----------



## RikkFlohr

Do you have more than one image selected?


----------



## Paul Spence

Yes, but thank you for the suggestion. It's a mystery to me.


----------



## RikkFlohr

Next check... These multiple selected images are all high-bit raw files?


----------



## sizzlingbadger

I would try closing all programs and just re-install in the NIK software once more to be sure.


----------



## Paul Spence

Thanks for the suggestion. My problen is that the "Export" function only shows "Lightroom Presets" and "User Presets" and no "Nik Software" option. It is my understanding that this option (i.e Nik Software -HDR Efex Pro") should  show up every time i hit "export"  irrespective of the file number of files or type of file chosen. That is , just like the screen print posted by "sizzlingbadger" above. In my case there is no "Nik Softawre" preset option.
I think this is odd because my "Plg-in Manager" says that "HDR Efex Pro" is installed and running.


----------



## Paul Spence

Thanks for the reloading suggstion. I have tried this a couple of times - no success. It seems to me that it is loaded correctly because my "Plug-in manager" shows "HDR Efex Pro" is installed and running.


----------



## sizzlingbadger

I can confirm you should be able to see the Nik Software preset folder in the export dialog with any image selected. I have checked my export preset folder and it doesn't contain any Nik, Photomatix or Xrite presets so they must be installed as part of the plug-in and not as a normal user preset. I'm not sure what else to try at present. Have you contacted Nik Software?

Also make sure you have the latest version of HDR Efex Pro 1.100

Did you try and de-install the plug-in from control panel - add/remove apps  and then install it ?


----------



## MikeCaine

I'm having a similar problem

Edit in HDR Efex was working 100% OK for me a month or so ago. Came back from a holiday recently and I'd lost my "Edit in HDR Efex" option.

I went in to Preferences and added it again but now when I select multiple images and choose "Edit in HDR Efex"the plugin opens but the photos aren't loaded. (Photos are Canon RAW). The edited TIFF versions are still in my catalogue. If I select them and then "Edit in HDR Efex" the same happens, HDR Efex runs but with no photos loaded. 

All I can do is run HDR Efex and then use its file open dialogue to find the TIFF photos I want to work with. When I'm finished I then have to manually save the photo.

Any ideas / suggestions? It's a bit unuseable as it is.


----------



## MikeCaine

OK, I bet you were all sniggering at me. Of course I should have been using Export and not Edit In :blush:


----------



## Kimberly Cher Photography

Just call NIK - its free and they are VERY helpful and they will remote access your system if you alllow them. I am not being a jerk, I just wanted to let you know sine some people dont realize they have excellent customer service.


----------



## Mikey686

This is an old thread but I recently came across this problem using Lightroom 5.7 and HDR Efex Pro 2. I contacted Nik customer support and they emailed me a solution to manually upload the plugin. Contact NIK and they will help. I am running OSX Mavericks on a MBP Retina 15" Mid 2014.


----------

